# New Slide



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it possible to buy a nickel slide for my XD40SC? I am considering getting a green one, but want a nickel slide. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They don't make nickel slides. They have stainless slides available for the XD.

But, I don't know if Springfield will sell a slide seperately. It will not be cheap - large parts for guns are usually pretty high.

Just send off the slide to get refinished. It should cost U around $100 or so. Get it hard chromed... Here are my hard chromed guns:

(Minus the SW99, I no longer have that):


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice collection ShipWreck! I may just have to bite the bullet and send it out to get hard chromed then!


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd like to buy a stainless slide for my XD9. I like the bi tone look, but don't have the $$ to buy a bi tone. Another slid would be great, but I'm sure i'll end up with a bi-tone XD9 subcompact one day.:smt023


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I want a bi-tone XD in OD Green on XDTalk in the pictures there is one but it has a nickel finish...drooling!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will be getting a 45 XD next year - I will get the bi-tone stainless slide. I would really like a stainless slide on a desert colored XD frame. But the only way to do that is to hard chrome it - and, I have spent enough on hard chrome :mrgreen:

So, I'll just get the bi-tome model.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Shipwreck, 

if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you to have your's hard chromed?? 

i've been thinking about doing it, but i "technically" bought it for my wife and she likes the black on black. I might be able to talk her into it if it's not too expensive. It will be late next year before I can buy another XD. It took me 5 months to talk her into letting me buy a 870 for a tactical build that I'm getting in January.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Shipwreck the bi-tone on desert colored frame would be wonderful! I wonder if I custom ordered one from Springfield if they would do it for me? I am feigning for an OD Green, but now that you mention the desert frame I might be able to talk myself into getting the OD Green in .40 Compact, and the desert in .45!


----------

